# Raisins



## bill ace 350 (Sep 1, 2019)

Smoked a box of raisins today, just because I felt like it.

Spread them out on a screen,  cold smoked with hickory for about hour and a half.

Nice flavor.

will vacuum seal them for hunting season deer blind snack.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 1, 2019)

Interesting.  I'd try it.  Yellow or purple raisins?

Where's the pictures?


----------



## siege (Sep 1, 2019)

That sounds tasty, and the shelf life should be very good. The flavor profile would lend itself to pemmican sticks. I use dried cherries or cranberries in mine, with ground jerky and beef fat. I'll try smoked raisins next time. Thanks for the thought !


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 1, 2019)

purple.  no pictures.  not a big project, just did it.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 1, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> purple.  no pictures.  not a big project, just did it.



I gotcha.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 2, 2019)

siege, I'd be interested in your pemmican recipe and process if you're willing to share.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2019)

Smoking raisins - never heard of that before. Glad they taste good. 

Point for a 1st
Chris


----------



## siege (Sep 2, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> siege, I'd be interested in your pemmican recipe and process if you're willing to share.



I have a basic recipe, but have never made it the same way twice.  I am the most picky about the fat I use.  Most very lean meat works, including really cheap, tough beef, deer, elk, or antelope. Trim all the fat and silverside from the meat.
 Dry lightly seasoned meat to get 2# of very dry meat. When I make jerky, I take the jerky out, and leave a few pounds of meat to continue drying. Let it dry to where it cracks or breaks when you try to bend it. Grind the meat to a powder. I use a lava molcajete, but a food processor would probably work better.( And be much easier )
 Render down about a pound of good hard white fat. Heat  the fat to where it simmers, then strain out any impurities, I use layered cheese cloth. Get all the moisture out of the fat, like making ghee.
 Pound or grind 2 Cups of dried fruit  ( cranberries, raisins, dates, apricots, etc), mix with the meat powder, and add enough very hot fat to be able to form into a firm brick. Knead in options, like a Tablespoon of honey, sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, or unsalted slivered almonds. Press down into a pan to about an inch thick rectangle. When cool enough to handle, cut into 2 inch squares, and vacuum seal.
 They should be shelf stable without refrigeration for months if you get all the moisture out. I keep mine in the freezer til ready to use.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 2, 2019)

siege said:


> I have a basic recipe, but have never made it the same way twice.  I am the most picky about the fat I use.  Most very lean meat works, including really cheap, tough beef, deer, elk, or antelope. Trim all the fat and silverside from the meat.
> Dry lightly seasoned meat to get 2# of very dry meat. When I make jerky, I take the jerky out, and leave a few pounds of meat to continue drying. Let it dry to where it cracks or breaks when you try to bend it. Grind the meat to a powder. I use a lava molcajete, but a food processor would probably work better.( And be much easier )
> Render down about a pound of good hard white fat. Heat  the fat to where it simmers, then strain out any impurities, I use layered cheese cloth. Get all the moisture out of the fat, like making ghee.
> Pound or grind 2 Cups of dried fruit  ( cranberries, raisins, dates, apricots, etc), mix with the meat powder, and add enough very hot fat to be able to form into a firm brick. Knead in options, like a Tablespoon of honey, sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, or unsalted slivered almonds. Press down into a pan to about an inch thick rectangle. When cool enough to handle, cut into 2 inch squares, and vacuum seal.
> They should be shelf stable without refrigeration for months if you get all the moisture out. I keep mine in the freezer til ready to use.



Appreciate it. 
If I get a deer this year, I'm going to try it. 
Do you add cure to your meat when drying,  or take it to a certain temperature?


----------



## siege (Sep 2, 2019)

No, I don't cure it, just dry it out completely.


----------

